# Общий раздел > Чувства > Секс и страсть >  Заблуждения и небылицы в сексе.

## Irina

Сразу хочу сказать, что заблуждения относительно секса были есть и будут, поскольку новое поколение не получает никакой информации на этот счет, ибо старое поколение молчит как рыба об лед. Скажем, предупреждений насчет присутствия тока в розетке любое дитя получает в достаточном количестве и, тем не менее, находятся те отпрыски, кто пренебрегает опытом предыдущего поколения. А тут секс, о котором и специалисты знают далеко не все, кроме меня ясен пень. Так что в этом подглавье только подытожим раздел «О Большом Сексе», чтобы избавить тебя читатель хотя бы от основных заблуждений насчет всего, что касается секса, а уж остальное придется отыскивать в тексте по ходу чтения всей книги. Дело в том, что, сколько сексующих, столько и небылиц, ибо каждый придумывает свою в оправдание или в самовосхваление. Спецом постараюсь свести все заблуждения и небылицы к ключевым словам, иначе при случае не сможешь найти нужное, дабы отличить правду от очередной выдумки. Но также хочу предостеречь от бездумного принятия моего анализа этой хрени, поскольку индивидуальность человека непредсказуема, а его возможности безграничны. То есть иногда самое очевидное заблуждение в некоторых случаях имеет место быть правдой.

*- алкоголь*

Алкоголь и секс, вообще несовместимые понятия, поскольку спиртное расширяет сосуды, что автоматически снижает приток крови к половым органам сразу после того, как расширение достигает критической точки. Опьянение снимает ответственность за содеянное и раскрепощает, но к поднятию потенции это не имеет никакого отношения. Также небезопасны для секса другие вредные привычки, даже такие безобидные на первый взгляд как курево.

*- анальный секс*

Анальный секс не является естественным, но только потому, что не служит для продолжения рода. В реальности анус обладает достаточным количеством эрогенных окончаний, способных вызвать не только возбуждение, но и оргазм. При этом мужские и женские анусы совершенно идентичны в смысле реакции на прикосновение и проникновение. Правильный подход и грамотное ведение анального контакта исключает возникновение половых травм в этом виде секса.

*- аноргазмия*

То, что существуют женщины неспособные достигать оргазма, является заблуждением. При правильном психологическом подходе и надлежащей стимуляции нужных эрозон такая проблема снимается во всех случаях, исключая конкретные травмы в области половых органов. Однако даже в этом случае можно научиться психофизиологическим оргазмам, дополняющим или заменяющим обычные.

*- афродизиаки*

Афродизия – панацея от полового несовершенства, которой на протяжении всего существования человечества озабочена его сильная половина. В реале очередная небылица, ибо действия природных и химических препаратов этой группы оказывают влияние на состав крови, что может отразиться на организме человека самым непредсказуемым образом. Что касается специального питания для занятий сексом – быль, только все слишком индивидуально, чтобы предлагать широкой публике что-нибудь из ряда возбуждающей жрачки как универсальное средство.

*- беременность*

Не существует способов совокупления без риска забеременеть, так как природа постаралась максимально облегчить процесс оплодотворения.

Не существует способов совокупления без риска забеременеть, так как природа постаралась максимально облегчить процесс оплодотворения. Конечно во время месячных, при орально-анальном сексе или совместной мастурбации риск заполучить сперматозоида в яйцеклетку невелик, однако надеяться на это, не прибегая к дополнительным предосторожностям, не следует.

*- венерические заболевания
*
Никогда нельзя гарантировать безопасный секс, поскольку возбудители венерических заболеваний имеют свой инкубационный период и могут развиваться в различных человеческих организмах неопределенное время. На 100% быть уверенным в собственной безопасности неосмотрительно, причем ни с проверенным партнером, ни при наличии презерватива, поскольку Бог при занятиях сексом не бережет никого и даже супруги могут поймать друг от друга что угодно. Также венболезни можно зацепить и бесконтактным методом, ибо в век всеобщих мутаций организмов, помощники Венеры не остались в стороне и мутировали также как все, выживая в любых условиях.

*- внешний вид*

Сексуальность человека никак не зависит от его внешнего вида и поведения, потому что она формируется особым разделом головного мозга, приоритетным относительно других. Так что оценивать человека по одежке в этом случае явное заблуждение, да и в отношении поведения все слишком относительно.

*- воздержание*

Что касается полового воздержания – однозначно вредно, особенно после того, как организм вкусил все прелести сексуальной жизни. Мнение, будто отсутствие контактов подкопит в человеке сил для будущей реализации ошибочно. Организм в такие моменты перестраивает все внутренние процессы, поэтому восстановить их в короткие сроки ни за что не удастся. Если возникнет необходимость в сексе, а ничего не получится, могут также возникнуть проблемы психического плана, а это совсем хреново.

*- волосатость*

Повышенная волосатость не является показателем сексуальности и темперамента, поскольку в тех народностях, где преобладают особи наделенные обильным волосяным покровом, не отмечается их высокий уровень. Не соответствует действительности и противоположное мнение, будто лысина свидетельствует о сексуальной изощренности мужчины. На самом деле лысина показатель сердечной недостаточности, которая является фактором препятствующим сексу.

*- гормоны*

Сексуальность определяется вовсе не количеством вырабатываемых организмом гормонов, даже если учитывать их влияние в этом сегменте человеческой деятельности, желание сохраняется даже при снижении их уровня и вовсе не поднимается при употреблении гормональных препаратов в качестве стимуляторов.

*- готовность*

Человек может быть не готов к занятиям сексом – вздор. Неустранимые причины для сексуального контакта (имеется в виду не только половой акт) возникают так редко, что всерьез учитывать их статистику несерьезно. Человек сам возводит причины в ранг непреодолимых и естественно отказывается от контакта, а потом ищет виновных где угодно.

*- девиации (сексуальные отклонения)*

Причислять любителей сексуальных нестандартных отношений к извращенцам, требуя их незамедлительного лечения, крайне непродуманно. Реальность такова, что, сколько людей, столько и девиаций в сексе, поэтому не стоит делать поспешных выводов и отвергать партнера по причине, которая при ближайшем рассмотрении может оказаться взаимовыгодной.

*- девственность*

Девственность в наше время не является показателем целомудрия, поскольку существует масса способов заниматься сексом, оставаясь девственником или девственницей. Но это вовсе не означает, что не существует людей способных это оценить.

*- длительность*

Не существует такого понятия как длительность полового акта, поскольку каждый раз он определяется психофизиологическим состоянием партнеров, а также множеством других внешних факторов оказывающих влияние на секс. Небылицы по поводу марафонских дистанций в сексуальных направлениях на поверку оказываются выдумками.

*- еда*

Очередная небылица утверждает, будто определенные виды еды отрицательно сказываются на способностях мужчин. На самом деле чревато переедание, причем сама пища при этом не имеет никакого значения. К тому же лишний вес не является помощником при занятиях сексом. Что касается некоторых видов пищи богатых по содержанию полезными для секса веществами и микроэлементами – правда.

*- зависимости размеров*

Запас желания заниматься сексом неистощим, истощаются только возможности, но и они при правильном питании и отсутствии излишеств в виде так называемых вредных привычек практически вечны.

Утверждения, будто существует зависимость длины члена или глубины (объема) вагины от размеров носа, ладони, стопы, формы ушей, губ, ягодиц и т.д. не только абсурдны, но и вредоносны. В реальности каждая нация на земле имеет свои параметры, подходящие для полового партнерства, причем разброс величин таков, что каждый член общества без труда найдет подходящий для себя размерчик. В противном случае вагина сама имеет особенность подстраиваться за счет подгонки объема с помощью мышц.

*- запасы
*
Запас желания заниматься сексом неистощим, истощаются только возможности, но и они при правильном питании и отсутствии излишеств в виде так называемых вредных привычек практически вечны, в пределах жизни индивида, конечно.

*- излишества*

Любые излишества в сексе не являются следствием извращенности человека, они обусловлены его любознательностью и внутренней потребностью. Исключение составляют случаи представляющие угрозу окружающим или собственному организму.

*- имитация*

Женщинам свойственно подражать увиденному и услышанному на стороне, поэтому зачастую они имитируют страсть, подкрепляя ее чересчур громкими звуками. В реале такое происходит далеко не со всеми и далеко не каждый раз, так что громкие переживания во время секса еще не факт, что он является тому причиной.

*- импотенция*

Мужчина может быть сексуальным импотентом только в случае реальной физиологической травмы половых органов, - во всех остальных случаях действуют психофизиологические блокировки, которые считаются импотенцией ситуационной и не являются необратимыми.
*
- Кама-Сутра
*
Считать Кама-Сутру настольной книгой при занятиях сексом не только глупо, но и опасно. Любая книга о сексе (включая мою) основана на мнении одного человека и это мнение лишь в одном шансе из миллиона совпадет с мнением читателя полностью. Вряд ли стоит подстраиваться под кого-то, да еще под того, кто почил не одно столетие назад.
*
- климакс*

Если у женщин климакс определяется физиологическими изменениями организма, у мужчин такого не бывает. При желании любой самец в состоянии поддерживать сексуальные способности до конца жизни и термин «мужской климакс» введен в обиход лишь с целью снижения поведения «бес в ребро» к минимуму, да чтобы женщинам было не обидно.

*- комплекция*

Комплекция человека мешает сексу только в том случае, если становится для него непреодолимым препятствием, ибо секс имеет столько способов реализации, что можно обойти любые неудобства. Кстати, секс действительно нормализует комплекцию человека, так как потребность в нем запускает множество незадействованных ресурсов организма.

----------


## Irina

*- контрацепция*

Ни один из видов контрацепции не дает стопроцентной защиты ни от беременности, ни от венерических заболеваний, однако существенно снижает этот риск, что оказывает благотворное влияние на сексуальные процессы, ибо мысли человека уже не заняты подсчетом неприятных перспектив.
*
- контроль*

И мужчины и женщины всегда желают секса, вопрос с кем, когда и где, а также как к этому подготовлен сам организм.

Секс контролируется не столько желанием, сколько возможностями самого организма. И мужчины и женщины всегда желают секса, вопрос с кем, когда и где, а также как к этому подготовлен сам организм. Любые изменения в настрое способны прекратить половой акт и кто не понимает этого, рискует обломаться в самый неподходящий момент.

*- коррекция*

Утверждение будто секс необходимо корректировать прямо в процессе посредством слов и жестов не имеет ничего общего с реальностью. Чтобы поймать волну удовольствия и вознестись на ней к самой вершине, необходима крайняя степень сосредоточенности, достичь которую, отвлекаясь на разговоры, невозможно.

*- ложь*

Женщины лгут во время секса в большинстве случаев, так как большинство мужчин не могут организовать секс должным образом, а большинство женщин считают, что это прямая обязанность именно мужчин. Блуждая в этих трех заблуждениях, большинство половых актов оказываются безнадежно загубленными.

*- любовь*

Мнение будто секс без любви не имеет тех ощущений, которые должен иметь ошибочно. Окраску сексу дают рецепторы и если их не тормозить, он всегда будет именно таким по ощущениям, как позволяют предельные значения организма – чувства, привносимые в сексуальные контакты самим человеком, могут только снижать накал страстей, иногда сводя все старания в ноль.
*
- моносекс (мастурбация)*

Моносекс безвреден в любом количестве, если не переходит в маниакально-навязчивый и не является препятствием партнерских отношений. В то же время существуют типы людей отвергающие партнерство (отшельники, шибко верующие, разочаровавшиеся в партнерстве и т.д.), для которых моносекс единственная форма сексуального удовлетворения и для таких в мастурбации нет никаких ограничений кроме чисто физиологических. Моносекс, как правило, компенсация сексуальных ощущений на фоне их отсутствия или нехватки, поэтому провоцируется самим организмом и никаких отрицательных последствий для него не создает, исключая маниакальные случаи.

*- незапланированная беременность*

Процесс возникновения беременности настолько совершенен и защищен во всех отношениях, что прекратить его в домашних условиях нереально. Все известные по сарафанному радио методики скорее приведут на больничную койку или на погост, чем позволят избавиться от плода.

*- новизна*

То, что старый конь борозды не портит пословица хорошая, однако в сексе такое не прокатывает. Каждый человек имеет обыкновение привыкать к партнеру, что приводит к притуплению ощущений. Как результат, общий эффект от половых актов снижается в разы. Новый партнер возвращает ощущения в начальную фазу, поэтому кайф даже от равных по количеству и качеству ласк получается лучшим.

*- озабоченность*

Мнение будто мужчины поголовно озабочены сексом правильное, вопрос в другом – партнерским ли сексом они озабочены или просто желанием испытать удовольствие любым способом? Женская ошибка, они считают, будто сильнополые нуждаются именно в их услугах. На самом деле 90% мужчин вполне обходятся моносексом, предпочитая его сексу дежурному.

*- оральный секс*

При оральном сексе действительно можно и задохнуться и захлебнуться, но такие случаи настолько единичны, что рассматривать их как препятствие оральным ласкам не следует.

*- органы*

Сексуальный контакт с половыми органами однозначно провоцирует их рост и развитие, так как параллельно с общим ростом организма начинают действовать механизмы ускоряющие его. Так что пенис, клитор и грудь у женщин при правильном подходе могут вырасти до гигантских размеров, особенно если правильно при этом питаться. Только нельзя переусердствовать, можно запустить обратную реакцию.

*- оргазмы*

В этом разряде две небылицы: женщинам оргазм не обязателен, а мужчинам всегда крайне необходим. На самом деле необходим и тем и другим, при этом мужчина при желании вполне может воздержаться от него, используя пролонгацию полового акта, причем после некоторого привыкания никаких болезненных ощущений в области яичек и промежности возникать не будет.

*- приоритеты
*
Очередным заблуждением можно считать приоритет желаний заняться сексом – якобы инициатор мужчина, причем по умолчанию. В реале секс нужен обоим полам, а как желание настолько непостоянно, что не следует дожидаться его у партнера, если появилось свое.

*- первый раз*

Первый блин всегда комом, какая бы подготовка этому не предшествовала, но делать из этого скоропалительные выводы опасное заблуждение. Становление сексуального стиля начинается с десятого полового акта и заканчивается после половой смерти.

*- пик сексуальности*

Мнение будто мужская сексуальность идет по затухающей амплитуде, а женская по нарастающей оправдывается только по той причине, что большинство мужчин не пытаются пробудить женскую сексуальность раньше, а большинство женщин не пытаются поддерживать мужскую сексуальность до конца их жизни.

*- пирсинг*

Опасность пирсинга вовсе не в возможности получить заражение при прокалывании или аллергию на материал вставляемых украшений – проблема в реальной возможности повредить нервные окончания, в результате чего может нарушиться нервная сеть реагирований на внешние раздражители. Особенно это может сказаться при травмировании пирсингом половых органов и зон рядом с ними. Как результат резкое снижение либидо и общая половая неудовлетворенность.

*- порно
*
Порно в любом количестве и в любых вариантах свойственно подавляющему количеству людей неравнодушных к сексу, поэтому считать извращенцем всякого любителя порнушки является конкретным заблуждением.
*
- презерватив*

Презервативы действительно существенно изменяют ощутимость партнерами полового акта, поскольку чувствительность нервных окончаний пениса и вагины изначально настроена на непосредственный контакт, а не контакт через изолятор в виде нескольких микронов качественной резины.

*- размер*

Размер половых органов не имеет значения, если вагина плотно охватывает пенис на всем его протяжении, - во всех остальных случаях необходимо подбирать правильные позы, либо увеличивать время совокупления.

*- регулярность*

Регулярный секс определяется не отношением количества половых актов к единице времени, а степенью постоянной удовлетворенности партнеров, при этом большее значение имеет качество, а не количество.

*- симуляция*

Большинство женщин действительно симулируют оргазмы, поскольку крайне редко достигают пикового наслаждения в партнерском сексе.

Большинство женщин действительно симулируют оргазмы, поскольку крайне редко достигают пикового наслаждения в партнерском сексе. Мужчина не в состоянии симулировать оргазм, ибо имитировать процесс выброса спермы невозможно чисто физически, к тому же исчезнуть бесследно она не может, даже если эякуляция происходит в вагину или анус.
*
- сперма*

Сперма – белковая субстанция, которая переваривается без всяких проблем, поэтому никаких проблем организму при употреблении ее внутрь при оральном сексе она не представляет. Является информационным жидкостным обменником, поэтому при попадании в организм корректирует его деятельность, отражаясь на здоровье в лучшую сторону. Тем не менее, представляет собой аллерген, поэтому в некоторых случаях вызывает негативную реакцию. Именно такие единичные случаи послужили заблуждениям насчет вреда, приносимого этой жидкостью.

*- спорт
*
Занятия сексом в полном объеме действительно могут заменить любой вид спорта, поскольку наряду с физической происходит значительная эмоциональная отдача. Подсчет калорий в этом случае не подходит, так как механизм их сжигания несколько иной, нежели в спорте. Регулярные половые контакты легко заменяют зарядку и общефизические упражнения, но накачать бицепсы и трицепсы с его помощью вряд ли удастся.

*- тонус*

Секс является стимулятором жизненных процессов, но только в том случае, если партнеры не пропускают его через призму личностных взаимоотношений. В этом случае он может не только не поднимать тонуса, но и опускать его ниже плинтуса.

*- травмы
*
При занятиях сексом можно травмировать все что угодно, вплоть до летального исхода, поэтому не стоит применять способы, результат которых может оказаться плачевным.

*- универсальность*

Секс – чисто индивидуальное занятие, поэтому вряд ли можно найти способ, который подойдет всем без исключения. В качестве подобной «отмычки» подойдет разве только комплект способов и то не во всех случаях.

*- фригидность*

Не бывает фригидных женщин, кроме случаев травмирования половых органов с последующей утратой их качеств. Чаще всего виной фригидности является неумение правильно организовать секс и неправильный подбор сексуальных партнеров.
*
- чистота*

Крайне опасное заблуждение, будто в сексе должны преобладать естественные запахи. На самом деле все ароматы являются ассоциативными, то есть воскрешают в памяти те моменты, когда были услышаны первый раз. Как правило, все специфичные женские запахи ребенок прописал в память либо в мамкиной спальне, либо во время стирки ее исподнего. Вряд ли такая ассоциация спровоцирует в нем сексуальную реакцию. Что касается женщин, они всегда щепетильны в вопросах чистоты, поэтому немытый мужчина вызывает отвращение задолго до того, как дама улавливает «ароматы» его неподмытости.

Продолжать можно до бесконечности, если бы не более важные дела. В завершение могу сказать только одно: все правила существующие в сексе относительны, следовательно, обойти их при желании не составляет труда. Все заблуждения в сексе тоже относительны, значит, могут трактоваться как угодно также как и правила.


Автор: Валерий Салтыков. Книга «Я знаю о сексе все. А ты?»

----------

